# Strange danio problem



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Woke up this morning to a strangely acting zebra danio. It is swimming at the mid level of the tank (versus their normal substrate level) and he stops swimming every few minutes to rest. There is a strange bump which is reddish but doesn't appear that way in the picture. It is between his anal and pelvic fins and is pointed. My water is fine - 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, 0 nitrates, pH 7.6. Last did a water change 3 days ago. Nobody else is having a problem. Is he constipated or something else? I fear he hasn't much longer as my experience is that danios go quick once they stop swimming quickly...any help is appreciated!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I always go here as a starting point.
Fish Skin Disorders


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Ben, I'll check it out. Thing is though I don't think it's a skin problem since he just seems to be swollen, like there is a bump underneath the skin causing it to turn reddish. The pic looks like he has a white growth to his skin but that is just a reflection off his scales. But where the reflection is, is where the bump-out is. So it's hard to see. But I will def check out the link.

I just checked him again and he seems to be schooling with the guppies at the middle/top of the tank (no one is gasping, just swimming around as usual) but he is not joining his schoolmates at the benthic level. Since I have a tall tank I wondered if somehow the pressure was too much for him lower in the tank, due to whatever his problem is. Poor guy. :ISh_the_Fish:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It just says skin in the link...all depends on what page you're on when you copy the URL.


----------

